# Chuckar Mount



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Been a while since I posted up any Upland Game Birds! :shock: But I love this mount and thought I'd share. Hope you enjoy.

SD


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice. I am thinking of getting a chukar done this upcoming season.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I like it!! Very natural looking.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Stuffin who did that mount that is a great looking mount!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Now that's just dang purty! Very nice work.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shootemup said:


> Stuffin who did that mount that is a great looking mount!


Ya, Jeff, who did that mount? :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Didn't Troy Garner do that mount? hahaha We all know it wasn't Tex, as there are no lichens on the rock. haha

Stuffinducks mounted that bird and did a great job as usual. Nice bird. I think the presentation is perfect.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

That is awesome! Looks like he's going to fly away.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job Jeff.

I think the base was probably more money than the bird! :shock:


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, my customer was so happy and loved this mount so much, that he has decided to put it under Glass! It's going to cost some more $$$ for him, but it's a memory that will last a lifetime, and you can't put a price on that.  

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!

SD


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... that looks really good SD. I like that base too, its very pretty.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, that aint half bad! :mrgreen: 

Jeff, you continue to do very well on your flying birds. It takes a great eye to get the physics and body right on a flying bird.

Nice.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a great mount. Perfect position set up!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Hey, that aint half bad! :mrgreen:
> 
> Jeff, you continue to do very well on your flying birds. It takes a great eye to get the physics and body right on a flying bird.
> 
> Nice.


Very true! Very nice!


----------

